# Floppy disk(s) fail (80)



## SierraJim559 (Sep 24, 2009)

Every time I boot up, I get an error that says Floppy Disk(s) Fail (80) Error, but I have NO floppy disk drives, and have never had one. I have MS Vista.


----------



## FreeNerd (Sep 16, 2009)

You need to set the floppy drive to disabled in your motherboards BIOS. Even though you do not have a floppy drive installed, the computer is trying to locate one and then posting a failure message when it cannot find the drive.

The manual that came with your motherboard or the manufacturers support website should have the information you need to complete this. It should be pretty easy to do, press the key to enter "setup" when booting, look for "floppy drive" or similar in the BIOS, and set to disabled. Make sure you do not change anything else, and select the "save and exit" option.


----------



## SierraJim559 (Sep 24, 2009)

Thank you for the response.

I tried going in to setup. I tried first changing the floppy to be set as not installed and then to disabled. In both cases, once I save and exit setup (to continue the boot process), the system just goes to a blank screen and never comes up.

I also tried changing the boot order so the floppy wasn't the first option. This didn't change anything either.


----------



## FreeNerd (Sep 16, 2009)

Is there an option "seek floppy on boot" in your bios? If so, set it to no and then enable the floppy in BIOS again, save and reboot.

I have never had to enable the floppy to get a system to boot but if you cannot boot up without it the seek floppy option may resolve the error during start up while leaving the floppy enabled.


----------



## SierraJim559 (Sep 24, 2009)

Thank you again for the response.

I don't see any setting for "seek floppy on boot" or any words to that affect.


----------



## FreeNerd (Sep 16, 2009)

I am hesitant to offer further advice as changing more complex BIOS settings, or performing a factory reset of your BIOS could cause you more grief than just pressing continue when you see the unable to find floppy error.

If you are comfortable with working in BIOS, you can attempt a factory reset of the BIOS settings, then disable the floppy and save and exit. The factory default settings should be the most stable options available for your system, however doing this is not without risk. 

What is the make & model of your motherboard?


----------

